# Aumentar voltaje de un carro rc



## Alex Montalvo (Ene 15, 2015)

Miren, este es mi problema lo que pasa esque el carrito de mi sobrino no anda rapido, a penas y se mueve, pero lo peor esque cuando direcciona algun lado( izquierda -derecha) no avanza y creo que es el voltaje de salida del receptor, lo medi con un multimetro y da 3v de salida, no se mucho de esto y necesito un poco de conocimiento de los expertos
Datos del carro:
*el carro lleva 3 pilas de 1.5 (pero al medirlas juntas me dan 3.8)
*el control dice 27mhz
*los motores son de esos basico de 3-5 v y conectados en paralelos a un capacitor ceramico 104(una lenteja 104)

algunas de mi dudas son:
se puede elevar el voltaje de salida del receptor para un motor mas amplio?
se puede mejorar el torque del motor?
se puede aumentar el voltaje de 3.8 a sus 4.5 que segun deberian entregar las pilas del carro? ...


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

Buenas Noches Alex, efectivamente tres baterías  de 1.5 voltios deberían dar 4.5 voltios si están conectadas en serie en el carro de radio control, ademas si este se encuentra apagado. 

Cuando te refieres a que has medido el voltaje de la salida del receptor, es que has medido el voltaje en las terminales de alimentación de los motores?

Lo de 27 Mhz (Mega hertz) es la frecuencia que utiliza el control para comunicarse con el carro y controlarlo a distancia.

saludos


----------



## Alex Montalvo (Ene 15, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> Buenas Noches Alex, efectivamente tres baterías  de 1.5 voltios deberían dar 4.5 voltios si están conectadas en serie en el carro de radio control, ademas si este se encuentra apagado.
> 
> Cuando te refieres a que has medido el voltaje de la salida del receptor, es que has medido el voltaje en las terminales de alimentación de los motores?
> 
> ...




si amigo lo siento por no explicarme bien, y si medí la alimentacion del motor y mi pregunta es si se puede aumentar un poco el voltaje mas o menos de 1/2 a 1 voltio, no se mucho pero pienso algo asi como un capacitor solo para que de el arranque mejor al motor y no dañar el circuito


----------



## papirrin (Ene 15, 2015)

> se puede elevar el voltaje de salida del receptor para un motor mas amplio?
> se puede mejorar el torque del motor?
> se puede aumentar el voltaje de 3.8 a sus 4.5 que segun deberian entregar las pilas del carro?



para poder elevar el voltaje del motor se tiene que ver como esta echo el receptor, y de que se puede se puede, para mejorar el torque se tienen que poner engranes que multipliquen la fuerza, y no se puede aumentar el voltaje de las pilas a menos que compres unas nuevas o mejores.


----------



## quebien (Ene 15, 2015)

ok, teniendo eso claro.

mi pregunta final es si antes el carro funcionaba correctamente?

Claro que se podría aumentar un poco el voltaje si me permitieras ver el circuito, te podría dar algunas sugerencias.

pero si antes funcionaba bien debemos descartar primero que  los condensadores cerámicos 104 (100nF) que mencionas esta funcionado bien  u otros componentes estén funcionando bien.

mide  el voltaje de cada batería  por separado y sumas los resultados.


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 15, 2015)

Si dices que mides 3.8V en las baterías (me suena a que están descargadas o son recargables de 1,2V) y el voltaje en el motor es 3V, yo supongo que ese 0,8V lo estás perdiendo en el controlador, si emplea transistores NPN (incluso si es interno a un circuito integrado) es el voltaje de perdida típica, entonces está bien, para elevarlo solo hay dos formas, una es elevar el voltaje de alimentación, otra es incrementar la eficiencia con un controlador basado en MOSFET o transistores complementarios.


----------



## Alex Montalvo (Ene 15, 2015)

quebien dijo:


> ok, teniendo eso claro.
> 
> mi pregunta final es si antes el carro funcionaba correctamente?
> 
> ...



amplique las sugerencias y sume el voltaje y me dio a 3.6v en las 3 pilas eso me hace pensar que le compraron pilas chinas que no alcanzan ni a los 1.5 individualmente ese es el primer problema que se solucionaria comprando unas pilas recargables de buena marca para que me diera los 4.5v, la otra esque el carro si funciona se lo dieron a mi sobrino de 6 de enero y como cuida mucho sus juguetes, pues casi no lo usó por el problema que no anda bien asi que practicamente esta de empaque, el circuito no se mucho de eso pero lo que noto esque lleva varios transistores y un diminuto integrado RX-2


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2015)

Alex, recuerda que las pilas recargables ofrecen 1'2 Volt en lugar de 1'5.
Tres pilas recargables te dan una tensión de 3'6 Volt contra los 4'5 que te dan las pilas convencionales.

Si estas usando recargables, la lectura de voltaje es correcta, o casi.

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2015)

Hay recargables de 1,5V pero son raras de encontrar.


----------



## tiago (Ene 16, 2015)

Mmmm ... No las había visto nunca. 
Ya nos dirá Alex si ha empleado éstas de 1'5V.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2015)

Cual es la matrícula del integrado ? . . .  a ver si podemos aumentarle la tensión a todo el circuito . . .


----------



## ibrahim (Ene 16, 2015)

Nota del moderador : tomé éste mensaje de Moderación por que tiene el datasheet del :

Tx-2b/rx-2b .


----------



## Nuyel (Ene 17, 2015)

RX-2 es la matricula, es un par con el TX-2, son receptor(RX-2) y transmisor(TX-2) de 5 funciones para carros de control remoto, soportan Vdd de 5V máximos, de ahí depende de como esté el puente H con los transistores, pero por el voltaje de operación planeado (4,5V) no creo que implemente regulador para el receptor así que subir la tensión requeriría un zener para no pasarnos de 5V.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 17, 2015)

podras subir fotos de la parte de abajo de la tarjeta del circuito donde vienen las conexiones y los componentes?

el datasheet del receptor indica un maximo de 6v para el voltaje de alimentacion(4 pilas de 1.5v cada una)


----------



## lagg070988 (Ene 22, 2015)

Yo le di un auto a control a mi hijo.  después de gastarme fortunas en pilas, decidí ponerle la batería de 3,7v li-ion de 900mAh de un viejo celular....  adivinen que: funciona horas, corre como loco, mi hijo juega bastante con el a perseguir al gato.

Aclaro que usa ese mismo par de circuitos tx2 rx2


----------



## Alex Montalvo (Abr 13, 2015)

Ante todo, gracias por dedicarle tiempo a leer este problema.  

Miren, este es mi problema lo que pasa esque el carrito de mi sobrino (anteriormente ya habia preguntado sobre un problema en cuanto al voltaje, el cual resolví con una bateria de celular gracias a un usuario que le agradesco mucho) se estropeo y no da reversa, lo que puedo notar esque avanza y direcciona bien pero la reversa no se efectua 

*medí el voltaje de entrada hacia el motor y da 3.5v acelerando pero en reversa no da voltaje 

Mi duda es si el problema es del receptor o de trasmisor?

adjuntare algunas imagenes para que puedan checar y se les agradese cualquier ayuda o sugerencia. gracias. ...


----------



## lagg070988 (Abr 14, 2015)

Presiona retroceso en el control y verifica si sale tensión del pin 10 en el auto, si es así... Sigue revisando los transistores que conectan el motor, lo más seguro es que uno o ambos pasaron a mejor vida.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola, bueno, además del consejo del compañero hay que descartar que el remoto envía la orden de retroceso.
Prueba acercar el remoto a un receptor de radio de A.M. presiona comando por comando y deberías escuchar una pequeña interferencia en el radio. Si observas que el mando de reversa emite, deberás buscar el problema en el carro.


----------



## Tuerca (Dic 8, 2015)

Hola buenas

Tengo un par de dudas, y quería ver si me podrían ayudar, tengo un coche a radio control que la batería es de 9.6v NiCd pero le he cambiado la electrónica y ahora es de 7.4v lipo, el problema es que no corre lo que debería por la perdida de voltaje, me gustaría saber si haciendo un convertidor dc dc, aumentaría mucho el peso del coche, debido a la cantidad de componentes¿? y aguantaria el amperaje?, y si al poner la marcha atrás, y cambiar la polaridad del voltaje (Ya que quiero conectarlo a la salida hacia el motor) seguiría funcionando? se quemaría? creo que se quemaría, pero quizás me puedan ayudar a diseñar algo para conseguir 4 o 5 voltios extra, y tenga un detector que note ese cambio de polaridad al poner la marcha atrás, y lo cambie de sentido en el circuito¿? 

Un saludo

PD: el coche es un nikko y la electronica que uso es de un wltoys a959, que no quiero probar si soporta bateria de 11.1v LIPO, alguna forma de saber si aguanta 11.1? es dificil acceder a la electronica.. y paso de reventar la caja ya que es "estanca"


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 8, 2015)

tio teneis que compartirme fotos de tu coche, son geniales esas cosas  ; tienes que saber la potencia que necesita el motor y basado en eso haces un elevador dc-dc


----------



## Tuerca (Dic 9, 2015)

tiene 0.008 cv XD en total, el motor no sé... pero ya lo he solucionado, extrayendo el piñon de otro motor y se lo adaptare a otro de un helicoptero que si es de 7.4v


PD aun así si me contestan estaría bien. para alguien que lo necesite.


----------



## chclau (Dic 9, 2015)

Yo lo veo dificil.

No hay que olvidarse que los modelos suelen pedir sobrecargas de 20, 30 y 40 veces la corriente nominal de la bateria. Dificil, muy dificil de lograrlo con un conversor.


----------



## Tuerca (Dic 14, 2015)

Por que?. no aguanta tanto amperaje? me imagino que dependiendo de los componentes. 

Aun así ya lo he arreglado con el motor de helicoptero, lo he adaptado, y el coche vuela, lo dificil fue sacar el piñon... me las vi y desee para extraerlo.

Un saludo


----------



## chclau (Dic 16, 2015)

Se puede hacer una fuente de 1A, de 10A y de 100A. Lo que nadie hace es diseñar una fuente de 10A que aguante picos de 500A porque simplemente (que yo sepa) es imposible. La relacion entre corriente media y maxima de una fuente no puede llegar jamas a valores de 20, 30 o 50 veces mas grande en pico que nominal.

En cambio una bateria puede realizar eso. La baterias de LiPo tienen esa capacidad.


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2015)

Lo que te quieren decir es que una fuente electrónica no puede reemplazar a una batería, en algunos casos obvio, por ejemplo, una batería de automóvil de 65A puede llegar a 500A en el instante de mayor de manda del motor de arranque, es un intervalo de tiempo corto pero gracias a eso es que el motor comienza a girar.


----------



## John87 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hola!

Tengo un problema parecido, se ha quemado la electronica de un minicoche rc, y tengo otra pero esta es de 3.7 voltios 4.2 cargado. Queria usarla en 3.7v lo que es la direccion y toda la electronica, y a la salida hacia el motor ponerle el doble de voltaje, ¿con un transi*S*tor para cada sentido(a*DE*lante y atra*Z*) unos diodos y poco más? ¿me llegaria? El caso que aun no sé muy bien por donde empezar o que esquema seguir. tampoco se si seria proporcional o sea a medida que abro gas el transistor deberia abrir poco a poco subiendo el voltaje tambien proporcional.


La idea es usar dos baterias 14500 de unos 250 mah ni idea de cuantas c tiene pero no creo que más de 10, con lo cual daria 2.5A si no me equivoco.

*Y* la original de 110 mah lipo para la electronica


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2019)

No esta muy claro lo que realmente quieres hacer, si pones unas fotos y vas explicando paso tal vez te podamos ayudar


----------



## John87 (Feb 18, 2019)

Quiero aumentar el voltaje a la salida hacia el motor (esta salida es proporcional, o sea va de menos a más el voltaje y me gustaría que fuera igual al aumentar el voltaje), sin afectar a la placa con el receptor y el controlador de la direccion que funcionarian con otra bateria de 3.7v. El voltaje que sale hacia el motor al ser para un coche RC a veces va en un sentido y otras veces en el otro(hacia adelante y hacia atras) de ahí mis dudas. Gracias

Vere de poner fotos un saludo.


----------



## John87 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ahí va, ya le adapte un servo ya que no era proporcional la direccion y la electronica que puse es proporcional. Pero he notado algunos problemas  El servo es más grande que el original y se me apaga al cabo de un rato usando todo a 3.7v motor incluido, puede ser por que se sobrecalienta y se protege, o por que la bateria cae de cierto voltaje y proteje la bateria(seguramente este). Otro problema que no me acordaba es qué al girar pierde fuerza el motor principal(el de las ruedas)... no sé porque lo diseñaron así a ver si se lo soluciono pero ni se como  , El coche original funcionaba así(muy aburrido). Esa placa de la foto es la que voy a usar.


----------



## John87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Solucionado!. Lo probe a 3.7 voltios(con dos baterias 14500 en paralelo así ya no se apagaba por caida de voltaje) y el servo va perfecto, lo malo es el motor que no corre mucho  y el problema que gira más despacio al girar la direccion. Lo solucione con otra electronica de 7.4v de otro coche que tengo, tuve suerte que el servo que usa tambien es de 5 cables.

PD: estaría bien que algun profesional pusiera un esquema para conseguir lo que buscaba, para completar el post y quede para otro que lo necesite.

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2019)

John87 dijo:


> PD: estaría bien que algun profesional pusiera un esquema para conseguir lo que buscaba, para completar el post y quede para otro que lo necesite.
> 
> Un saludo.



 Envía la dirección así de paso te lo enviamos armado a tu casa 

 Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, ! Paciencia ¡, puede ser que:

1) Nadie vio tu consulta.
2) El tema sea aburrido.
3) La pregunta sea mala.
4) Nadie sabe la respuesta.
6) Nadie tiene ganas de escribir la respuesta.
7) Nadie tiene tiempo suficiente como para responderte.
8) Todas las anteriores.


----------



## John87 (Feb 22, 2019)

Oculto: DOSMETROS






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Envía la dirección así de paso te lo enviamos armado a tu casa
> 
> Si no hay respuestas a lo que preguntaste, ! Paciencia ¡, puede ser que:
> 
> ...





Jajajaj sorry, ya me imagine. Solo di un avance, y deje en el aire la duda, por si alguien ve el post y se decide a contestar  . Si sigue sin entenderse avisen y vuelvo a poner lo mismo con otras palabras  Gracias!! un saludo.


----------



## jeffjerosa178 (Abr 20, 2021)

Holaaaa gente como les va,tengo una duda parecida a la del caballero que preguntaba lo de los volts tengo un receptor que ahorita esta utilizando 3,2v y tengo una bateria de 6v sera que se la pueda colocar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Claro , si quieres hacer fuegos de artificio !

🎆🎇🔥🧑‍🚒🧨🧯🚒


----------



## jeffjerosa178 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , si quieres hacer fuegos de artificio !
> 
> 🎆🎇🔥🧑‍🚒🧨🧯🚒


Jejejeje ahi mande unas fotos del receptor,para que las vean y me recomienden un maximo de V 😅😂


----------



## Scooter (Abr 20, 2021)

Si colocala sin miedo...

Pero no me reclames si se rompe.

(Yo no lo haría)


----------



## jeffjerosa178 (Abr 20, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si colocala sin miedo...
> 
> Pero no me reclames si se rompe.
> 
> (Yo no lo haría)



A eso es a lo que le temo😂 muchas gracias por responderme a ambos pura vida😎💪💪

Mejor no cierto 😅


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Lo que a veces puede hacerse es alimentar solo al motor con un par de Volts mas , pero para eso hay que saber.

La otra solución es comprar un auto mas rápido 

O buscabas mayor alcance ?


----------



## jeffjerosa178 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que a veces puede hacerse es alimentar solo al motor con un par de Volts mas , pero para eso hay que saber.
> 
> La otra solución es comprar un auto mas rápido


entiendo secretos son secretos😂


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que a veces puede hacerse es alimentar solo al motor con un par de Volts mas , pero para eso hay que saber.
> 
> La otra solución es comprar un auto mas rápido
> 
> O buscabas mayor alcance ?


Lo que yo buscaba era mas potencia alcance tiene hasta de 30metros basta y sobra jejeje,es que el rc en si el chasis carroceria y todo es una Volkwagen kool kombi de maisto 1/24 rc una que es negro con naranja y por otro lado el receptor y emisor es de un toyota supra fast and furious de jada (no el de drift si no el mas economico el que se ve mas barato) y lo que queria lograr era que la kool kombi derrapara no necesariamente que hiciera drift si no que aunque no sea tan rapida sea divertida,al chasis le modifique la direccion para mas angulo y a las llantas traseras le hice uno neumaticos de pvc y adelante le deje las normales que trae la kool kombi,con la bateria al full (de 3.2v recargable) y sin carroceria ella se desliza hace un poco de drift perooooo cuando le pongo la carroceria no hace el sobreviraje :c y por eso pense en poner un poco de mas voltaje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Entonces no hay que aumentarle al receptor , sino al motor , y no son secretos , hay que levantar-hacer todo el circuito en papel y analizarlo.

Y cómo lo tienes tu en tu mano , sería tu tarea , por eso me refería a que hay que saber  🤷‍♂️


----------



## jeffjerosa178 (Abr 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces no hay que aumentarle al receptor , sino al motor , y no son secretos , hay que levantar-hacer todo el circuito en papel y analizarlo.
> 
> Y cómo lo tienes tu en tu mano , sería tu tarea , por eso me refería a que hay que saber  🤷‍♂️


Te entiendo amigo muchas gracias enserio💪 una ultima consulta creop el motor del supra tenia un circuito encima de el me puedes decir que funcion tiene ahi una foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2021)

Anti ruido eléctrico , frena las interferencias que hace el motor


----------



## fran3297 (May 26, 2021)

Hola buenas tardes, soy Fran y estoy buscando ayuda de ustedes.

Les cuento que soy principiante en ésto, pero investigando y preguntando me doy maña para arreglar cosas de éste tipo.
Disculpen si la hago muy larga, pero quiero darles todos los datos posibles para que puedan ayudarme.
Bueno les explico lo que me pasó.
Hace un tiempo compré un Auto Grande a control remoto que no funcionaba y otro mas chiquito que si funcionaba.
Había visto un video que le cambiaban la plaqueta del que funcionaba al otro y con eso lograba hacerlo funcionar.
Bueno, el auto grande tenia un control que no era el original, era otro control de 4 canales que lo habían modificado para usarlo con el auto.
Al abrir el control me encuentro con unos componentes desoldados, pero no sabía como iban.
La cuestión que me acerqué a un lugar donde hacían electrónica y me explicaron como iban soldados.
Al soldar como me habían dicho el auto salio funcionando.
Con el tiempo el auto se dejo de usar y cuando volvimos a querer usarlo no andaba.
Revisé todo y no pude encontrar nada.
El tema es que me largué a intentar cambiar la plaqueta y ponerle la del auto chico que tenía su control original.
Cuando termino de hacerlo me di cuenta que el auto grande funciona, pero la plaqueta debe tener una salida baja y los motores al ser mas grandes funcionan muy lentos.
Mi consulta es si le puedo agregar algún componente para aumentar la salida de voltaje así los motores funcionan correctamente.
También quería contarles que con mi nene le queríamos poner algunos led, así que compramos y yo le dije al vendedor que el auto se alimentaba con 6 volt, me dieron unos led y creo que una resistencia para que le suelde en una de las patitas del led.
Pero cuando el auto gira la tensión de las luces bajan.

Bueno les dejo algunas fotos, espero les haya explicado bien y bueno les agradezco por su tiempo y la ayuda que me puedan brindar.

Saludos a todos

PD: Espero cumplir con las condiciones de publicación, si no por favor avísenme y lo corrijo. Gracias


----------



## S.A.A.S. 1.2 (Jun 15, 2021)

Saludos  no se si me podrían ayudar . 
Tengo un carrito de control remoto que usa  5 baterias de 1.5 v y sumado el voltaje de las 5 baterias son 7.5 v . Pero el motor funciona con una sola bateria de 1.5 v.

Me preguntó si usa 7.5 voltios  pero el motor funciona a 1voltio y medio es mucho voltaje  pero aún así el carro es  muy lento,  ahora tiene una bateria de de 3.8 voltio es de telefono   y si aumento la velocidad  y las 5 baterias me dan caso el doble de voltaje y va mas lento .  Alguien que me pueda a ayudar con eso  por favor gracias.


----------

